

Why I am no longer on Facebook - sgordon
http://www.dailybreeze.com/news/ci_17017194

======
swombat
Being on Facebook and being a Facebook junkie are two different things. You
can get the benefits of Facebook (being accessible to old friends/classmates
and occasionally checking out an old friend or ex-girlfriend) without being an
addict.

Because everyone _is_ on Facebook, that's actually a huge amount of residual
value to keep an account there. So for most people, it's not sensible to
delete their account. Just be relaxed about it, don't connect to everyone and
their dog, and use it every once in a while when you need to or when someone
contacts you via it.

That said, I understand the need to just "remove the hooks permanently", as
you put it. When you're addicted to something, when it grabs your brain in
just the right way to keep you hooked in, often the only sensible way out is
to cut all ties. I did the same for World of Warcraft (see [http://inter-
sections.net/2009/02/21/destroying-the-world-of...](http://inter-
sections.net/2009/02/21/destroying-the-world-of-warcraft)). Many people play
WoW casually and don't need to delete their characters and quit so
permanently... but I was totally hooked, so I needed to... so I understand why
you did too.

Good luck with the new life without the big weight on your chest :-)

